# 4x4 "Hot Shizz" thread!



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

So I've realized that a lot of other forums have "hot shizz" threads. I figured we could use one in here. Please keep content offroad or 4x4 related. If it goes offroad and has an engine, it probably belongs in here.

Please keep it SFW(safe for work)!


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Transverse leaf sprung with watts linkage and full hydro.


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

My 2 favorites!








His website!


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

DeuceStudios, that Jeep is awesome!










DO WANT!


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Amdek (Jan 5, 2004)

3-point trailering arm rear suspension system with 14" of travel (13.5 up front twin a-arms)
Makes us regular 50" rzr guys feel rather inadequate :laugh:


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

I've watched some videos on those things and they look like a blast! If I still lived in the SouthWest I would DEFINITELY own one.


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

This wall had never been done till the boys from Tennessee showed up.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

^He works that thing. 









Love this beast too.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice!


I love these things.









This could be nice for trips.


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

Can't believe I forgot to put King Sling in the last post.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

I want a Brute so bad.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Does this count?











Howsabout?


----------



## Amdek (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## EC Transplant (Aug 27, 2005)

G-Wagen with portal axles.


----------



## EC Transplant (Aug 27, 2005)

I would trade my bike and all related gear for this truck.




wRek said:


>


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Good stuff! That Cherokee a couple posts up is awesome!


----------



## throwinsparxxs (Jan 9, 2011)

*the blue xj?*

whos blue cherokee xj is that? i wish mine was that clean.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

throwinsparxxs said:


>


Is that sticker on the back window what I think it is?


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## throwinsparxxs (Jan 9, 2011)

Brake Weight said:


> Is that sticker on the back window what I think it is?




That all depends on what you think it is. what do you think it is?


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

throwinsparxxs said:


> That all depends on what you think it is. what do you think it is?


I'd guess it's a land rig.


----------



## throwinsparxxs (Jan 9, 2011)

Brake Weight said:


> I'd guess it's a land rig.


I would say your correct, 

ya it says hard work university, it was on the jeep when i bought it. hell i wish i was working in the oil field right now loads of money to be made.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*I like Toyotas*


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Well known local trail:










(not mine :laugh


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

deucestudios said:


> [ jeep pic ]


What's the story with that front recovery?


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Quinn1.8t said:


> What's the story with that front recovery?


heh.. Busted for posting my own shizz in the hot shizz thread, that's what. Linky


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

deucestudios said:


> heh.. Busted for posting my own shizz in the hot shizz thread, that's what. Linky


Oh come on, you didn't think anyone would recognize it? :laugh:
Thanks for the link. Great idea and nicely done. I love how they don't hang down like the standard tow hooks. I freaking drag mine alllll the time.


relevant:


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

Brake Weight said:


>


These are local to me, my friend/sometimes boss built the Tacoma. Bought quite a few parts off the owner.

The Taco with its big boy shoes on.









An old Chev the guy who built the taco used to own. It would roll those 44's into smoke.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Trike Kid said:


> These are local to me, my friend/sometimes boss built the Tacoma. Bought quite a few parts off the owner.


I've had those pictures stashed for years. Small world.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Quinn1.8t said:


>


Where was that PEMEX station located? I see you have quite a bit of external caging, gearing up for the zombies?


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

Brake Weight said:


> I see you have quite a bit of external caging, gearing up for the zombies?


If you've ever wheeled an exo-caged rig in the woods, you'll never want to go back. More room inside the truck, you can hit whatever you want and tube slides off trees and rocks so much easier than sheet metal.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Brake Weight said:


> Where was that PEMEX station located? I see you have quite a bit of external caging, gearing up for the zombies?


Not mine, just some pictures that I've had for a while.


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

Trike Kid said:


> If you've ever wheeled an exo-caged rig in the woods, you'll never want to go back. *More room inside the truck*,


 :what:


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

robhurlburt said:


> :what:


You have more room inside the truck as compared to having a traditional cage.


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

Quinn1.8t said:


> You have more room inside the truck as compared to having a traditional cage.


:laugh: lol, gotcha.


----------



## nastyhabit16v (Jun 15, 2005)

Really nice rig.


----------



## JettMKII (Aug 4, 2010)

I think these are pretty awesome and you can get one brand new. 










http://www.offroaders.com/directory/custom/TLC-Icon.htm


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

JettMKII said:


> I think these are pretty awesome and you can get one brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Icons are cool but you could build a real FJ40 into the same thing for so much less.


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

^^^right click and save.


----------



## big k (Nov 21, 2001)

always wanted to do this to my passport


----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

Trike Kid said:


> This wall had never been done till the boys from Tennessee showed up.


Ignorant :facepalm:


----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

Rozap but this is hot shizz!


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Unimog.


----------



## nastyhabit16v (Jun 15, 2005)

wRek said:


>


WIN.


----------



## dubweiser (Dec 20, 2000)

Figured I'd throw this up there. Not the hottest in this thread, but still damn fine.

I work for Under Armour and we recently partnered with the Wounded Warrior project and ARE truck caps to come up with this bad boy..


----------



## dubweiser (Dec 20, 2000)

A few more pics of the Under Armour outdoor truck fleet..


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Damn! Nice trucks and a cool project!

I'll take one of the first truck you posted please.

...so you're saying you got the hook-up on Under Armour eh? :wave:


----------



## jdenney741 (Jul 25, 2009)

Not any vw's in here. I'm disappointed now.


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

jdenney741 said:


> Not any vw's in here. I'm disappointed now.


Go find some 4x4 VWs as cool as any posted in here. We'll wait.


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

jdenney741 said:


> Not any vw's in here. I'm disappointed now.


----------



## jdenney741 (Jul 25, 2009)

Turbiodiesel! said:


> Go find some 4x4 VWs as cool as any posted in here. We'll wait.



I don't know how to post pictures or anything on this site. I'm not very smart when it comes to computers. 

This guy above me did a wonderful job finding some though. Props to him.


----------



## throwinsparxxs (Jan 9, 2011)

why oh why is it that i cannot buy one of these in usa


----------



## nastyhabit16v (Jun 15, 2005)

This rig just got finished. Built by Bent Metal Customs here in Washington. You really have to see this thing in person to appreciate the attention to detail, workmanship, etc.


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

My buddies sweet trail Unimog!










Oh, and its for sale BTW..... nevermind..... It's SOLD!!.


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## throwinsparxxs (Jan 9, 2011)

^^^^^ right click and save^^^^^^
wife wanted me to do this to a touareg i might have to now.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

turbiodiesel! said:


>


*perfection.*


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

throwinsparxxs said:


> wife wanted me to do this to a touareg i might have to now.


Someone beat you to it........


----------



## 88Subi4x4 (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

jdenney741 said:


> Not any vw's in here. I'm disappointed now.


4x4... no

Offroad... yes


----------



## Azndude51 (Oct 1, 2010)

mldouthi said:


> 4x4... no
> 
> Offroad... yes


:thumbdown: :thumbdown: Driving around in a grassy field is hardly offroad


----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

Awesome expedition ready Excursion for sale in the PHX area. 

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/2349661085.html


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Azndude51 said:


> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: Driving around in a grassy field is hardly offroad


Better pictures will come, along with 29 inch tires.

But know this is a front wheel drive car therefore it wont be rock crawling. But thats coming from someone who calls what rally cars do "offroading" (for the most part)


----------



## 88Subi4x4 (Sep 24, 2010)

mldouthi said:


> 4x4... no
> 
> Offroad... yes


offroad VW = :thumbdown:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Go back to the MKV forum.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

deucestudios said:


> Go back to the MKV forum.


Appears to have a high COG.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

1977 Ford Bronco by willtel, on Flickr

IMG_4619 by willtel, on Flickr

'77 Bronco by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

I absolutely love your Bronco. :heart:

On topic:


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

deucestudios said:


> Go back to the MKV forum.



I like that grassy field your offroading in HA. 

Just kidding, all these cars/trucks look awesome :thumbup:, guess my car isnt worthy. I never thought I would get flamed harder in a forum like this than in the MKV forum where the only thing acceptable is sitting your frame on the ground.

Guess Ill go back to lurking


----------



## Azndude51 (Oct 1, 2010)

mldouthi said:


> I like that grassy field your offroading in HA.
> 
> Just kidding, all these cars/trucks look awesome :thumbup:, guess my car isnt worthy. I never thought I would get flamed harder in a forum like this than in the MKV forum where the only thing acceptable is sitting your frame on the ground.
> 
> Guess Ill go back to lurking


Well, this is the "4x4" subforum so people expect to see vehicles with actual four wheel drive. Vortex definitely isn't the place for people who want to be different, I guess you're not low enough for the MKV forum and you're not offroad capable enough for here.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Azndude51 said:


> Well, this is the "4x4" subforum so people expect to see vehicles with actual four wheel drive. Vortex definitely isn't the place for people who want to be different, I guess you're not low enough for the MKV forum and you're not offroad capable enough for here.


I was confused I guess. I thought I read "4x4 and Offroading" on the heading. And thats what I use my car for, going "off road" to get to climbing destinations. But again I guess off road driving and offroading are different. I can see that now. I posted without thinking, I was excited that I found a place that might accept me wanting to make my car more capable. Again I guess I was wrong. 

*** Back to cool pictures of Real Offroad vehicles ***


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)




----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

5 ton.


----------



## ValleyGTI (Oct 20, 2004)

love bobbed dueces


----------



## nastyhabit16v (Jun 15, 2005)

Azndude51 said:


> Vortex definitely isn't the place for people who want to be different, I guess you're not low enough for the MKV forum and you're not offroad capable enough for here.


:banghead::banghead::banghead:


I DESPISE this mentality about Vortex. So what you're (I don't mean YOU but the general mentality of the forum) saying is that EVERYBODY has to conform to ONE predetermined standard or piss off and that they won't be welcomed because they don't hit all the check marks to be on the "cool kid list". 

Everybody is entitled to their own opinion, but where do people get this elitist, closed minded sense of arrogance that their way is the only acceptable way to do things? It's absolutely infuriating and is why I hardly use Vortex anymore. Overall I think THIS particular forum has been much more open minded and enjoyable to participate in so DON'T RUIN IT; because seriously, who are you to tell someone their idea is stupid. "Not offroad capable enough" for who? You!?! :screwy:

I agree this wasn't get best thread to introduce that car in, perhaps an intro thread explaining its intended use would have prevented some of the flaming (which is largely uncalled for anyways). If the dude wants to stray from what is acceptable according VORTEX standards then let him and don't bring the dude down because YOU don't like it. 

Do whatever you want with the car! Rallycross it, make a sort of expedition vehicle out of it. I think the idea is cool. Keep us posted on what you do to the car!


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Well said.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

hit the nail on the head *nastyhabit16v*


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

I, too, will concur with the above rant. But...this is the "4x4 Hot Shizz". Keyword is 4x4. Now if it were a 4motion...


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

I love the deuces!
Someday I will have 1 normal and 1 bobbed!

Screw my neighbors.....hehe


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Brake Weight said:


> I, too, will concur with the above rant. But...this is the "4x4 Hot Shizz". Keyword is 4x4. Now if it were a 4motion...


This is why I posted; from OP "Please keep content *offroad *or 4x4 related."


@ nastyhabit16v and for anyone else that would like to see there is a build thread/.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5188491-Non-Stanced-Rabbit


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Alstrom Point Sunset by IntrepidXJ, on Flickr


Mitch's Jeep in Florence, AZ by Andrew Vicars, on Flickr











Toyota FJ80 Land Cruiser at the Buck Mountain Lookout by Steve G. Bisig, on Flickr


Land Cruiser (Father of Mustache) 1982 by Mishari Alreshaid Photography (PHOTOSTUDIOM.COM), on Flickr


Toyota Land Cruiser by eduhhz, on Flickr


Land Rover Defender fording river by Iceland Encounter, on Flickr


----------



## big k (Nov 21, 2001)

unimogken said:


> I love the deuces!
> Someday I will have 1 normal and 1 bobbed!
> 
> Screw my neighbors.....hehe


 I just happen to have a brother in the portland metro area trying to sell a deuce. Its on craigslist if you're interested, you know make that someday happen like, tomorrow.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## iScrape (Aug 22, 2009)

i never got any great pics of the truck but here is one of my old jeep..


and one of my current rig. mostly my street truck for now.


my 2yr old next to it. she loves going for rides.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

stupid question, but what does bobbed mean in the offroad world?


----------



## big k (Nov 21, 2001)

when talking about the deuces it means having one of the axles "bobbed" or cut off

when talking about truck beds it means having it shortened. giving your rig better approach angles.
thats why you see the majority of rock crawler yotas or anything of the sort with a super tiny bed. they also "dove tail" beds making the bed more narrow in the rear than the front of the bed.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

2 door Cherokee? 

badass


----------



## jereicho (May 18, 2011)

man, wish i can own these


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Someday...


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

deucestudios said:


> Someday...


DO IT!


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

unimogken said:


> DO IT!


I planted pennies last year, the money tree never grew.


----------



## ValleyGTI (Oct 20, 2004)

Is is that some bobbed UNImog action, sick nasty:thumbup:


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*Portal Axles on an 80*


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

That is the way they should of come from the factory!
Or at least as an option!


----------



## DaveVmax (Jun 27, 2007)

mine


----------



## ValleyGTI (Oct 20, 2004)

DaveVmax said:


> mine


Specs pleas looking to get one soon


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

Since this thread started with what seems to be a freaking awesome Toyota, i'll post one of my favorites. Just listen to this Lexus V8 powered Hilux sing from 45 seconds on. Most supercars today wished they sounded this lovely.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

paging CreeperSleeper... 



boostmonster said:


>


----------



## ArielleA4Athena (May 12, 2011)

deucestudios said:


> Transverse leaf sprung with watts linkage and full hydro.


LOVE!:heart:


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Jacked these from somewhere's else. Nice Lexus. Nice camper setups on the Hiluxes.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

Spd33 said:


> Ignorant :facepalm:


 Care to explain to me how wheeling legally in an off road park is ignorant?

More south-east buggies, Colworx's "Eleanor" race car.
























And Tim Cameron's new beast. LSX454, and Ouverson's new fabricated, open knuckle housings for rockwell top-loader (2 1/2 ton) diffs.


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

boostmonster said:


>



I know nothing about portal axles except that they're bad ass.... How reliable are they? Any drawbacks to them other than price? (I'm assuming that they're damn expensive)


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)




----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Don't see something like this everyday.


----------



## sicc83 (Jan 22, 2005)

I know it's not everyone's taste but here's my beach rig.


----------



## magicninja (Sep 30, 2007)

koko12 said:


> Since this thread started with what seems to be a freaking awesome Toyota, i'll post one of my favorites. Just listen to this Lexus V8 powered Hilux sing from 45 seconds on. Most supercars today wished they sounded this lovely.


 If the 22re ever dies in my pickup, its definitely being replaced with a v8.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

magicninja said:


> If the 22re ever dies in my pickup, its definitely being replaced with a v8.


 I found this yesterday: http://www.toyotacatalog.net/M1WebG...UniqueID=A70842B1-4221-4ACE-B779-A810D026664D


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

does this count in this thread???

i found it at the West Edmonton Mall today...
F350 sitting on 54" tall tires....


----------



## big k (Nov 21, 2001)

dentinger said:


> does this count in this thread???


HELLS YEAH!!! thats one of the sickest bro-dozers I've seen in a long time. 
couldn't really wheel it (and don't try and effin tell me different) but it is "Hot Shizz"


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

big k said:


> couldn't really wheel it (and don't try and effin tell me different) but it is "Hot Shizz"


i was thinking the same thing. this truck has probably never seen mud.
also, the truck didnt have a front driveshaft, so it was 2wd only.


----------



## VapedTalon (Jan 17, 2008)

Belongs more in the DIW thread then the 4x4 thread if its only 2wd :laugh:


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Since I haven't posted in here in a while... I want this truck.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

G500 on 404 portals:










2JZ XJ :laugh:


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, if Patrick can post his...I think my 60 is pretty "Hot"


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

^^ Diesel, right? love it. :thumbup:


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Quinn1.8t said:


> ^^ Diesel, right? love it. :thumbup:


Absolutely.


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

boraIV said:


> I know nothing about portal axles except that they're bad ass.... How reliable are they? Any drawbacks to them other than price? (I'm assuming that they're damn expensive)


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal_axle


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

started as this









then looked like this









now looks like this


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Mr. Chaos said:


> now looks like this


Did you get a double cab body from Canada? Looks fantastic.


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> Did you get a double cab body from Canada? Looks fantastic.


Not mine I saw the build thread on pirate4x4 and it is built from 2 normal cabs and I believe part of a 4runner

Build thread http://pirate4x4.com/forum/showthread.php?t=889916


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Interesting. There was a double cab Hilux in Canada. The mini trucks here were the same as the Hilux until the Tacoma debuted and we got a US only truck that wasnt the same.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

A buddy of mine just got his new 35" KM2's, so we went & got them dirty...

I know not everyone loves Cherokees, but damn the new mud terrain is a sexy tire!



























^Ford 8.8


----------



## nastyhabit16v (Jun 15, 2005)

deucestudios said:


> A buddy of mine just got his new 35" *Goodyear Wrangler MT/R Kevlars*, so we went & got them dirty...


Fixt. And yes those are very, very good tires. And for the record, BFG Mud Terrain KM2's are mediocre at best IMHO.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

nastyhabit16v said:


> Fixt. And yes those are very, very good tires. And for the record, BFG Mud Terrain KM2's are mediocre at best IMHO.


Yeah... That... 

Here have one of these as an apology:


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

nastyhabit16v said:


> Fixt. And yes those are very, very good tires. And for the record, BFG Mud Terrain KM2's are mediocre at best IMHO.


Depends what they're on and what you use em for. Far better than the old KM for deep snow wheeling and the time that you spend on the pavement (Which is where most people I see use them). They're also an awesome tow rig tire.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, this is the guy that just got the KM2's. I knew one got one and one got the other...


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

KM2 are MUCH better tires than the originals and I would probably get them over Wrangler MT/Rs because of the pricing. Im kind of partial to Pro Comps right now when its time to replace, Ill probably stick with them.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> KM2 are MUCH better tires than the originals and I would probably get them over Wrangler MT/Rs because of the pricing. Im kind of partial to Pro Comps right now when its time to replace, Ill probably stick with them.


I got the KM2s vs. kevlars. Reviews on the kevlars weren't good, and the price.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Brake Weight said:


> I got the KM2s vs. kevlars. Reviews on the kevlars weren't good, and the price.


Thats what Ive read too. Kevlars are touch and go. I wouldnt mind a set of the Duratracs as a future tire but apparently the sidewalls are paper thin, even with an E load rating.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

sorry for starting the tire vs. tire thing.

4x4 hot shizz?


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Back on topic, D'Animals custom 45
















(those are 39.5s for reference)


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

woah, some good looking rigs in this thread! :thumbup:


----------



## hardingsan (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## svantevid (May 29, 2010)

i always loved this picture:


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

Closest I got is my 1:10 "Scaler" 










BFG's on Dayton's.... amidoingitright? :laugh:


----------



## Cortexiphan (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

Cortexiphan said:


>


 
:sly:


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

dubstyl said:


> :sly:


 Diamond housings? 

I saw a jeep that looked like this June 25th in the parkinglot of carnage/chinaman talked to the guy as i walked by and i guess he was on chinaman....Was this you? Those shots of carnage do not do it justice! 


My buddy colts rig 









mine 









Chinaman night run 








how it looks most of the time 









Cant say i think it is near as sick as some of the others but i do like it a lot.


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

Boostedcorrados said:


> Diamond housings?
> 
> I saw a jeep that looked like this June 25th in the parkinglot of carnage/chinaman talked to the guy as i walked by and i guess he was on chinaman....Was this you? Those shots of carnage do not do it justice!


 *Spidertrax axles. Not mine, I wish. Those are a couple Rokmen builds. I haven't seen them on the trails, only at their shop when I have stopped by to get some parts for my JK. I'm running their adjustable control arms...*


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

dubstyl said:


> *Spidertrax axles. Not mine, I wish. Those are a couple Rokmen builds. I haven't seen them on the trails, only at their shop when I have stopped by to get some parts for my JK. I'm running their adjustable control arms...*


 
I like the housings they build too. I used to live down the street from them. 


Sweet JK...Are you on 40's? that thing looks big!


----------



## J4.0L (Jul 17, 2011)

*front bumper ?*

[/QUOTE] 


What front bumper is that? I'm in the market for one and this looks like a winner. 

ANY and all Help will be appreciated.


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

Boostedcorrados said:


> I like the housings they build too. I used to live down the street from them.
> 
> 
> Sweet JK...Are you on 40's? that thing looks big!


*I like that there are some good 4x4 companies in CO, I live just down the street from Rokmen.

Yep, 40's. It's kinda big. 


But good for deepish water...*


----------



## nastyhabit16v (Jun 15, 2005)

dubstyl said:


> Yep, 40's. It's kinda big.


Specs on your axles?


----------



## Cortexiphan (Mar 2, 2010)

J4.0L said:


> What front bumper is that? I'm in the market for one and this looks like a winner.
> 
> ANY and all Help will be appreciated.


Custom built,

PM me for contact info :thumbup:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## J4.0L (Jul 17, 2011)

*front bumper?*



Cortexiphan said:


> Custom built,
> 
> PM me for contact info :thumbup:


Sorry for the delay in answering back... Would be great to know where did you get that front bumper! Will rolling in a quote & shipping cost order thereafter. 

Thanks in advance :thumbup:


----------



## [RUSVDUB] (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

was looking for something else and saw this...


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*How is this thread only a few pages? All the dope shizz in the world must be slammed or something!

I saw this JK on 44s and thought to myself "Hot Shizz." It's not finished...











Some other random pics... *






































*This has a 4x4 attatched...























































Funny Shizz?




















*


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*I've been cruising through zombie apocalypse threads, can you tell?*


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

The OG 715 is just awesome, but that M911 and trailer, and buggy-what-the-F-ever thing is just INSANE. That's some mad max shiet right there!


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)

Not mine, but it sure is sweet


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## nastyhabit16v (Jun 15, 2005)

A buddy of mine's rig. Not 100% yet but getting there!



JB said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Had to do the before and after:


This is what it looks like "naked"











JB said:


> All the skins on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

wow


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Tundra has 10" of total lift, 7" is suspension, on 37s. Tacoma has 2.5" suspension lift on 33s. The Tundra is 2 3/8" higher at the frame than the Tacoma.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Brake Weight said:


> Tundra has 10" of total lift, 7" is suspension, on 37s. Tacoma has 2.5" suspension lift on 33s. The Tundra is 2 3/8" higher at the frame than the Tacoma.


Sorry but that Tundra is a big :thumbdown:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

agreed. :thumbdown:


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

I dont like buggies really but this picture is awesome:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

MBRP's diesel powered jk truck
http://www.jkowners.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42324


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

rpmk4 said:


> MBRP's diesel powered jk truck


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)

rpmk4 said:


> MBRP's diesel powered jk truck
> http://www.jkowners.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42324


that is awesome :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

deucestudios said:


>


are those good? :laugh:


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

It's cool, but that's a lot of weight reeallllly high up. I have a feeling it would "decimate all" as far as snow wheeling goes this winter. The fact they can do all that but can't come up with a working parking brake is a bit disappointing as well.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Trike Kid said:


> It's cool, but that's a lot of weight reeallllly high up. I have a feeling it would "decimate all" as far as snow wheeling goes this winter. The fact they can do all that but can't come up with a working parking brake is a bit disappointing as well.


It is pretty tall, it's also got a pretty wide base though.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Maybe I've been playing too many war videogames lately. Haha.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Trike Kid said:


> It's cool, but that's a lot of weight reeallllly high up. I have a feeling it would "decimate all" as far as snow wheeling goes this winter. The fact they can do all that but can't come up with a working parking brake is a bit disappointing as well.


If you go over on Pirate, youll see it has a driveline brake. Not too sure why theres a block there. I really didnt think you could bro doze a Jeep but hey, I was wrong. Bolt on 60 portals are cool but it really didnt need that plus, my guess at least 14" coilovers. Oh, and lets not forget the exhaust stack. This is definitely a SEMA rig. Over the top and ridiculous.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> If you go over on Pirate, youll see it has a driveline brake. Not too sure why theres a block there. I really didnt think you could bro doze a Jeep but hey, I was wrong. Bolt on 60 portals are cool but it really didnt need that plus, my guess at least 14" coilovers. Oh, and lets not forget the exhaust stack. This is definitely a SEMA rig. Over the top and ridiculous.


They bailed on the stacks. 
Bolt on portals to a currie 60, ried racing inners, probably 35 spline outers & slugs... It's built a lot like a KoH car. But it's also got the few thousand dollar vision X bar, custom shortened hard top, 20" bling-locks... Completely over the top & rediculous, typical SEMA rig, and I love it for that. 
although... 24v > 12v :laugh:

At what point is it a bro-dozer though. This SEMA Jeep looks functional to me. When I hear bro-dozer I picture 12" leaf blocks, and control arm drop brackets... not long arms, and very well planned panhard bars. 



rpmk4 said:


> are those good? :laugh:


expensive as all get out. the orange part is $250 alone. each side. the steering arm's another 2. who knows what the portal costs, I've seen group buys for just the housings in the 2000s, each.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

deucestudios said:


> At what point is it a bro-dozer though. This SEMA Jeep looks functional to me. When I hear bro-dozer I picture 12" leaf blocks, and control arm drop brackets... not long arms, and very well planned panhard bars.


Its brodozer in the "Im going to make it big because I can" ilk. It has a KOH style set up but look at the size of it. If they were truly trying to make a current style off road rig, it wouldnt be ten feet tall. It would have the large tires, the linked suspension (a bolt on affair with JKs now so thats not really all that special) with Pitbulls but have a low center of gravity with a low belly height. This is everything that was "cool" in the offroad world 10 years ago and right up the Brodoze alley. All you need to do is look around and youll notice that big tires without building a monster truck is the smart way to build. Coilovers and links allow for the clearance and flex. Less compression and more droop. This is everything a SEMA rig, not a real world rig, is. To each their own but to me, its right up there with the F250 on 39s with the gigantic pipe and the truck nuts. 


Hot shizz to me:








Parked next to a stocker. 24" to frame, 3 link front and rear, 36's leads to this:

















or

37s, 4 triangulated 4 link rear and 3 link front, 26" at the frame









Oh, and this guys welds are a freakin work of art (all brackets he built himself)


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Those are nice Toyotas. 37" tires on a setup with more downtravel than up... cool. Very "LOWCOG", which you're right, is what all the kiddies want to see these days. 

From their build page:

Originally Posted by *MBRP Tech 1*
_The ride height it's set at now is not the final ride height. We were unsure on what we needed for coils so we had to play it safe, and needed something for SEMA. We also wanted to see how it sat with everything bolted up and in place. When its all built and all the weight is added we will address spring rates and overall height. Right now we had to get something under it to hold it up for SEMA. we don't want it to be a monster truck by anymeans. We are going to wheel this, we do understand COG and it's not in our intrest to see this thing on it's roof._

I'm with you on most of the show rigs at SEMA being brodozers, I get that. 
I just don't like when people go slapping "brodozer" on every thing they see. 

But just because I like these, doesn't mean I can't appreciate some of the SEMA rigs.





































(yaay for progressing the 4x4 hot shizz thread)


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Those are definitely nice. I understand the SEMA thing. Build the show stopper. My buddies Challenger is a show car (that he also DDs) and was taken out there. Im not one of the typical TCLer that slaps Brodozer on anything taller than 33s. I just call it as I see it. I read their thread on Pirate and all about the truck. I know that low COG is the buzz word and Im happy it finally came around. My Discos COG was so out of whack high it was scary. I almost crapped my pants a couple times out a Rausch in that thing. 

Portals done right:
Oilworkers rig over on Expo (probably the only rig of note over on that site since youre a pariah with anything bigger than 32s). 5" portals on stock suspension. Gets him through the nasty stuff just fine. I love this truck which is saying a lot since I regard Defenders as the biggest pieces of crap to ever develop a following.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Technically 6x6 hot shizz


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

This thread is in need of some super duty diesels ...


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

They may be 4x4... But those trucks are the epitome of "bro-dozer".


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

TTurboNegro said:


> This thread is in need of some super duty diesels ...


Youre joking right? You put those up to try and be funny after reading the last two or three posts, right? Tell me thats what you were trying to do as there is nothing hot or awesome or anything about what you posted up.


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

TTurboNegro said:


> This thread is in need of some super duty diesels ...


Yeah, I do love a super-duty - but they do and look best with no lift and a slightly bigger/aggressive tire. yuck on those.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

THESE are some hot super duty's.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Must make brodozers go away....

























Transsiberia Cayenne S

























Dakar Cruisers


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> Youre joking right?


:laugh: :banghead:


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

Dope shiz to me anyways...

My truck in the co4rj coverage of Crawl


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Is this a mail Jeep to compare to? 












I'm digging on this one:











I guess it all depends on what you like to do and what you like to wheel; rock pile, mudhole, desert...the mall parking lot.


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

pretty dang cool! Won KOTH with a nearly stock polaris ranger rzr xp. 
http://www.atvsource.com/articles/racing/2011/021511-polaris-jagged-x-wins-king-of-the-hammers.htm










I will be buying one instead of building a buggy or another tj/xj


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

Boostedcorrados said:


> Dope shiz to me anyways...
> 
> My truck in the co4rj coverage of Crawl


Cool Russ! I remember when you first sold the 'raddo for the yota.


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)

The Dubsta said:


> pretty dang cool! Won KOTH with a nearly stock polaris ranger rzr xp.
> http://www.atvsource.com/articles/racing/2011/021511-polaris-jagged-x-wins-king-of-the-hammers.htm
> 
> 
> ...


SXS's are a blast :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

The Dubsta said:


> Cool Russ! I remember when you first sold the 'raddo for the yota.


I had the truck it was my first car ever... Pulled it out of a field after buying it 5 times. It's been through a lot


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Boostedcorrados said:


> I had the truck it was my first car ever... Pulled it out of a field after buying it 5 times. It's been through a lot


Congrats on the picture man! I saw it on Facebook when you posted it up! Hopefully my 4runner will be looking a little better this spring.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

This is actually the v-10 gas burner.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee192/speedybunny2/rearbumper2.jpg

me and a buddy in moab two years ago. his is the orange one. 


now how mine looks after a little more work last winter. 

http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee192/speedybunny2/006.jpg

cut the rear out of the cab, ran tube from existing cage and built rear cage, now has back seat for my little ones.


----------



## Shomegrown (Feb 26, 2002)

I made my friend think his CJ is REALLY hot. :laugh:


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

i don't get it. fire extinguisher?


----------



## Shomegrown (Feb 26, 2002)

robhurlburt said:


> i don't get it. fire extinguisher?


What's there to get? We threw some smoke bombs in his rig and asked him why his Jeep was on fire. :laugh:


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Shomegrown said:


> What's there to get? We threw some smoke bombs in his rig and asked him why his Jeep was on fire. :laugh:


Damn, that was lame.


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

Shomegrown said:


> What's there to get? We threw some smoke bombs in his rig and asked him why his Jeep was on fire. :laugh:


Thats "hot shizz"  :what:


----------



## Shomegrown (Feb 26, 2002)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> Damn, that was lame.


Nothing but love on this forum, it's great. :heart:


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Shomegrown said:


> Nothing but love on this forum, it's great. :heart:


Im being serious. The whole point of this thread is to post pics or builds of some serious rigs. You throw up a lame video of smoke bombs under a Jeep. Go throw that video up on the TCL hot shizz thread. Youll get the same response. Lame is lame.


----------



## Shomegrown (Feb 26, 2002)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> Im being serious.


Clearly. Maybe try a different approach to things, it might do you some good.



> The whole point of this thread is to post pics or builds of some serious rigs. You throw up a lame video of smoke bombs under a Jeep.


Gee wiz, thanks for the enlightening explanation. Now I guess I have to explain the connection (admittedly low brow) between something "hot" (like "hot shizz") and making someone think their truck is on fire. You know, fire, hot, burn.....nevermind. 



> Go throw that video up on the TCL hot shizz thread. Youll get the same response. Lame is lame.


Doubt it. They actually have a sense of humor. :heart::beer:


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Shomegrown said:


> Now I guess I have to explain the connection (admittedly low brow) between something "hot" (like "hot shizz") and making someone think their truck is on fire. You know, fire, hot, burn.....nevermind.


No, the point of the video wasnt lost. Smoke = fire and all that. Like I said though, lame is lame.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Borrrrrrriiiinnngggg.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Im a sucker for the Rainforest Challenge. If I had a bucket list, although this would probably be unachievable, this would be squarely at number one.

















































































You know its serious when the caboose is a backhoe...


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)




----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

^^^

Woah!  What is the first one? 

It looks pretty narrow but those tires are huge!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

That Jeep is sick.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

DEZL_DUB said:


> ^^^
> 
> Woah!  What is the first one?
> 
> It looks pretty narrow but those tires are huge!


I came across it while looking through random stuff online. It is apparently built by a company called: "Flyer Defense LLC"





Aonarch said:


> That Jeep is sick.


It's called the Jeep "Nukizer".


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

I want a Sportsmobile so freaking bad


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Jacked these from the TCL Hot Shizz thread. 



mikegilbert said:


>


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

That X5 looks badass, if only it had ANY articulation. :laugh:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

custom unimog


----------



## bwk (Mar 9, 2005)

What kind of price would above unimog fetch in open market?


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

bwk said:


> What kind of price would above unimog fetch in open market?


a stock unimog that runs fetches $20k so i would guess that one would be about $30-35k


----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

Mr. Chaos said:


> a stock unimog that runs fetches $20k so i would guess that one would be about $30-35k


It's less than that for a stock unimog, well that one at least. Its a 404 which I have seen range from 5k-~20k for good running examples. The one above has a fair amount of work done so your valuation of 30-35k is probably accurate.

I don't off road, but I will own a unimog someday. They are just so awesome


----------



## John A (Feb 19, 2001)

Offroad Trucks by jabella, on Flickr

Spotted in Iceland...


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Anyone want to explain the green vertical bars to me? 
Looks like it has radius arms with a panhard... and then those green ones. 
Are they just relocating the shocks with them? or are they some kind of anti wrap?



bubbagti said:


>


----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

I think they are just for relocating the shocks


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

deucestudios said:


> Anyone want to explain the green vertical bars to me?
> Looks like it has radius arms with a panhard... and then those green ones.
> Are they just relocating the shocks with them? or are they some kind of anti wrap?


It looks like a pushrod system for the shock. Not too sure why an off road rig would be using a pushrod system but its interesting nonetheless


----------



## theblur (Sep 14, 2000)

deucestudios said:


> Anyone want to explain the green vertical bars to me?
> Looks like it has radius arms with a panhard... and then those green ones.
> Are they just relocating the shocks with them? or are they some kind of anti wrap?


it's a pushrod setup to run lots of wheel travel on short travel shocks.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

theblur said:


> it's a pushrod setup to run lots of wheel travel on short travel shocks.


Ahhh. That makes sense then. Thanks. :thumbup:

per the rules:


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Keeping with the theme...


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

More of that black SAS'd 4runner (or Tacoma)


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

bwk said:


> What kind of price would above unimog fetch in open market?


Asking price and selling price are 2 different things..... People (sellers) think because it has the MB star up front that it adds another $10k to the price. I'd guess that this truck would sell for under $10k because its a molested hard cab truck.



Mr. Chaos said:


> a stock unimog that runs fetches $20k so i would guess that one would be about $30-35k


You can pick up pristine stock Unimog 404s from Expedition Imports for right around $9k-$10k. IMO no 404 is worth over $15k no matter how much its modified. 

The only exception to that rule is this truck......











bubbagti said:


> The one above has a fair amount of work done so your valuation of 30-35k is probably accurate.


Like I said above no 404 is worth over $15k no how much its modified.
If you're going to spend over $15k you'd better be getting a diesel rig! 

Anyone have any Unimog questions fee free to PM me.


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

John A said:


> Offroad Trucks by jabella, on Flickr


 Wow.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

DEZL_DUB said:


> More of that black SAS'd 4runner (or Tacoma)


Here ya go. If you want to find more look up "Medic83 Toyota" in google images.


----------



## nastyhabit16v (Jun 15, 2005)

^^^ Holy effing WIN!!! :heart:


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

nastyhabit16v said:


> ^^^ Holy effing WIN!!! :heart:


Here's another of it actually getting driven.


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## mad haggis (Nov 21, 2011)

This thread is full of win. Except a couple things that look like they should be on http://scarysteering.com ... those ridiculous 'Yota pickups for instance. And the dude who built it's Chevy looks like it's on blocks front and rear...

No blocks here.








Sorry for crappy cell phone pic. This is my brother's Duramax powered '02 Chevy 2500 with Dana 80 front axle (yes I'm sure of it... He built it himself) sitting on 46" Mickey Thompson Baja Claws. 4.56 gears, welded rear open front. Goes anywhere - and still has heated leather seats DVD player and power everything


----------



## Dennis Caelian (Oct 25, 2011)

So many beautiful rigs.


----------



## camio (Jan 17, 2012)

Some of my favorites:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

this thread makes me want a jeep again.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

camio said:


> Some of my favorites:


 TTB front? If so, thats original. 
























Bad ass in the way that its obvious function over form 








My favorite Trooper. Really low SAS on 35s. This makes me think about a Trooper as my next truck


----------



## mad haggis (Nov 21, 2011)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> My favorite Trooper. Really low SAS on 35s. This makes me think about a Trooper as my next truck


 Troopers are freaking awesome. Well, the older gen ones anyways. Easier to fit big tires too, with the larger fender well, and they're built more bomb-proof (if you get the 4cyl with a 5sp). Some came fully loaded with power everything. My second one even had dual heaters. My first one was a mostly stock '90 4 door and it fit 32"s with no hassle. Everything held up fine save for a couple cv-joints when you bounce and then catch traction up front... Rear is as strong as a Ford 9" though.


----------



## big k (Nov 21, 2001)

whsat he ^ said my 94 honda passport on 31's surprised people with is capabilities. Isuzu built some good underated rigs.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

mad haggis said:


> Troopers are freaking awesome.


 here's a Trooper thread I started a few years ago:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4738156-Isuzu-Trooper-Pic-Thread&highlight=Trooper


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

I know, Ive been thinking about building a Trooper for a while now. It would be a 2nd gen for a few reasons. They look better on (like the blue 2nd gen pictured in the Trooper thread) 35s (blocky 1st gens need a good amount of lift to make it work and they then look ******* engineered), have more stuff available for them and have a sweet 3 link rear suspension factory. Whats holding me back is if I drop money into one, Im going to want to keep it for a long time and right now, parts are a bitch to come by. Things like window and door seals, lenses, and other stuff like that are very hard to get. I want something midsize but dont like 4Runners so theyre out. Dont want another XJ or ZJ. Dont want another Cruiser (too big for me). Dont want a 110 (theyre crap). Could do another Rover (D1 or RRC) but theyre a little small. The only other thing that oddly catches my eye are K5s and they are not exactly midsize...


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

I've always liked the early and 2nd gen Troopers. Those 2 doors are rare as hell. If I remember correctly many of them had head gasket issues so you would think it wouldn't be too hard to find a parts truck.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

patrickvr6 said:


> I've always liked the early and 2nd gen Troopers. Those 2 doors are rare as hell. If I remember correctly many of them had head gasket issues so you would think it wouldn't be too hard to find a parts truck.


This is true. There were some that HG issues but it wasnt as common as you would think. They are around in the yards though and you can get most everything from the breakers online. It just sucks that there really no specialists, besides Matt at Indy 4x4. Theyre VERY popular in Asia but not so much here. Having one and building it up would be cool and definitely different but then youre stuck dealing with the side effects of choosing a truck that is different and sort of orphaned in a way.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## mad haggis (Nov 21, 2011)

Far too much Jeep content in this thread for my liking.. eace:

I helped build this one:









Rig belongs to this guy; my brother (who is 6'5", just for some perspective..)









~48" military tires, 2.5ton Rockwells shaved & locked F+R, custom triangulated 4-link rear, 63" Chevy leafs up front, full hydraulic steering


















:wave:


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

Man that k5 is awesome! How much would you say he has in it? I had a k5 that I was planning on turning into something similar (then my mom sold it out from under me lol).


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

mad haggis said:


> Far too much Jeep content in this thread for my liking.. eace:


hahahaha now that's a sweet ass Blazer. My yard isn't even big enough to park that thing let alone build it. Killer set up man!


----------



## mad haggis (Nov 21, 2011)

The Dubsta said:


> Man that k5 is awesome! How much would you say he has in it? I had a k5 that I was planning on turning into something similar (then my mom sold it out from under me lol).





deucestudios said:


> hahahaha now that's a sweet ass Blazer. My yard isn't even big enough to park that thing let alone build it. Killer set up man!


Hey thanks guys! We did all the work in our little 3 bay shop. Total investment, including the truck itself, is well under $10k. If I had to guess, I'd say about 6 grand. The thing is definitely a BEAST - and a very functional one, at that
It's a bit bare-bones and light on the power, compared to the one he built in a friend's garage; a 2002 Chevy 2500 with the Duramax & Allison, Banks six shooter chip & exhaust, he even built a Dana 80 front axle for it. But 800+ lb/ft of torque and heated leather seats are a bit unnecessary for a trail rig (2500 is for sale, coincidentally)


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Pics?


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

My current next rig consideration/ crush:


































Then theres these:


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

mad haggis said:


> Hey thanks guys! We did all the work in our little 3 bay shop. Total investment, including the truck itself, is well under $10k. If I had to guess, I'd say about 6 grand. The thing is definitely a BEAST - and a very functional one, at that
> It's a bit bare-bones and light on the power, compared to the one he built in a friend's garage; a 2002 Chevy 2500 with the Duramax & Allison, Banks six shooter chip & exhaust, he even built a Dana 80 front axle for it. But 800+ lb/ft of torque and heated leather seats are a bit unnecessary for a trail rig (2500 is for sale, coincidentally)


Why pay for Banks? EFILive is the most tuneable one. Pics of D80 front axle?


----------



## mad haggis (Nov 21, 2011)

Brake Weight said:


> Pics?


This is it, next to his wife's truck. It's on 46" Baja Claws, but is now residing back on it's 39" military Goodyears and 4 piece (i think) aluminum beadlocks


----------



## mad haggis (Nov 21, 2011)

dodger21 said:


> Why pay for Banks? EFILive is the most tuneable one. Pics of D80 front axle?


When he bought the truck it already had some things done to it, like the intake, exh, and chip. I don't see any need for anything more though... it's faster than his wife's truck (also Duramax; with meth. inj, k&n, exh, had a 90hp chip that was taken off, since it slipped the trans in 5th) on just level one. Anything above 3 and it's just ridiculous. I'll see if I can find a pic of the d80, if not I'll snap one tomorrow. Thing is massive.. this is the only Duramax I know of with matching ring gear diameters.


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*I like this JK...*

*On 44s*














































*On 42s (I know someone in CO knows this trail )...*


----------



## dub_Luvin (Jan 14, 2011)

patrickvr6 said:


> 1977 Ford Bronco by willtel, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_4619 by willtel, on Flickr
> 
> '77 Bronco by willtel, on Flickr


I hate quoting pictures but this beauty deserves it. This thing made me drool. Very well done! :thumbup:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

that JK is enormous


----------



## BIG Tony (Jul 29, 2006)

carnage canyon


----------



## BIG Tony (Jul 29, 2006)

chinaman gluch


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

BIG Tony said:


> chinaman gluch


----------



## dwince (Apr 27, 2009)

some FJ love.

long travel









solid axle


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)




----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

audiphile said:


> [video of PVC snorkel routed inside the vehicle]


 That has got to be insanly loud when at WOT crossing something. The idea is good, the execution is terrible. If my friend had done that to my Yoder when I was out of the country, I'd kick him in the balls. Just saying.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

dubstyl said:


> *I like this JK...*
> 
> *On 44s*
> 
> ...


That thing is over kill for chinaman! Why didn't you head up the other side?


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

In before FC Concept is posted.......


----------



## mad haggis (Nov 21, 2011)

deucestudios said:


>


 weaksauce  
Sorry.. I have to dog on Unimogs since I used to think they were so badass, and the only one I've seen wheelin' had to back down an obstacle that the k5 didn't have much difficulty with. :laugh:



Brake Weight said:


> That has got to be insanly loud when at WOT crossing something. The idea is good, the execution is terrible. If my friend had done that to my Yoder when I was out of the country, I'd kick him in the balls. Just saying.


 This guy is a retard - I've seen his vids before. That is what happens when people aimlessly throw time and money at something instead of educating themselves.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

unimogken said:


> In before FC Concept is posted.......


What...


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

unimogken said:


> In before FC Concept is posted.......


haha, just came to post! HOTNESS!

enjoy:










more here


----------



## nastyhabit16v (Jun 15, 2005)

nastyhabit16v said:


> A buddy of mine's rig. Not 100% yet but getting there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this rig that I posted a while back is now complete and these are a couple videos of the owner putting it to good use at EJS in Moab on Pritchett Canyon...


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

F'ing sweet rig :thumbup:


----------



## svtman (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

^yuck 

probably was a sweet photo before the obscene amount of editing


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## baller9409 (Jun 23, 2011)

am i doing it right?  
on my borderline bald 35's 
day after i got it rebuilt and still terrified that itll break again 








repainted front bumper 
















getting new front and rear bumpers made soon and maybe a roof rack so i can get a real spare tire?


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

DEZL_DUB said:


>


Thats terrible.



tip said:


>


Oh, I hate this thing. I really wish Jeep would do something that didnt involve take as many JK parts, doors, frames, suspension and running gear, body panels and trying to pretend like its something else. That bed isnt even functional. It super lame.


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

Boostedcorrados said:


> That thing is over kill for chinaman! Why didn't you head up the other side?


*That's not mine. He still drives it on the street and to trails. 
I think he ran Chinaman with friends from out of town that had JKs built like mine, and I won't be running Carnage any time super soon. *


----------



## mad haggis (Nov 21, 2011)

DEZL_DUB said:


>


 Looks cool I guess, but I dunno what you'd do with it... that's the COP4x4 JK; I saw him in Ocotillo Wells at the 50th ann. Tierra Del Sol this year in Cali and they didn't even crawl it or anything. I would prefer literally _any_ of the vehicles posted in this thread over that one.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

3 flags you don't usually see in the same garage...


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Any love for the Gelendewagen? 























































:wave:


----------



## AnAgentOrange (Jul 14, 2011)

I approve of Gelendewagen content...


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

AnAgentOrange said:


> I approve of Gelendewagen content...


 I second this motion.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

^x3


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Found this while looking for more G-Wagens: 










It's a Mercedes 310 van with a Gelandewagen drivetrain. :thumbup: 






































And do gigantuous Dakar trucks count? 



















And of course: 










Also kind of neat to see some of the support vehicles used are Superduty trucks. :thumbup:


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

MCTB said:


> [FC pic]
> 
> Oh, I hate this thing. I really wish Jeep would do something that didnt involve take as many JK parts, doors, frames, suspension and running gear, body panels and trying to pretend like its something else. That bed isnt even functional. It super lame.


 agree to disagree


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

baller9409 said:


> am i doing it right?


No, you are not... :facepalm:


----------



## baller9409 (Jun 23, 2011)

CreeperSleeper said:


> No, you are not... :facepalm:


deal with it then, i dont have the $$ for what i plan on doing yet


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

Looks like I finally found the rest of the flying G photos!


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Live damn you!


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

subscribed


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## Subie J (Dec 17, 2009)

I reeeeally want a safari cab.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Bumping this thread. 

I can't remember if I posted this before or not... But I love it.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Well bumped.
Spotted these two last week in Cape Hatteras.


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

mmmmm 4wd camper van. i would rock one in a heartbeat.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

^^Agreed. I saw one about a month or so ago near my house. It was pretty cool.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

I have the hots for Unimogs...




























The snorkel on this is interesting.


----------



## fersan (Aug 12, 2013)

and what about agricultural Unimogs?


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah they're Ok also.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

fersan said:


> and what about agricultural Unimogs?
> 
> http://mercedesbenzblogphotodb.file.../unimog-and-zetros-at-agritechnica-2011-4.jpg
> 
> ...


 I'd take the second one!


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey wRek the offer is still open for that invite!


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

unimogken said:


> Hey wRek the offer is still open for that invite!


 I want to go, but my father in law is getting married so I can't really miss it.  

I hate that I could have absolutely nothing to do with weeks on end, then the one weekend something cool comes up there is something I have to go to.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

I have a soft spot for Comanche's and Brute's, really only TJ based brutes though, the JK ones aren't quite the same.

My favorite MJ of all time. 




























More about it here. http://comancheclub.com/topic/27668-h3resqs-dream-mj-the-build-continues/







































My favorite AEV Brute, I think this one has a Viper V10 in it.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Dose Brutes


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

I just checked their website and there's a double cab brute 

a diesel version of that and lots of rust proofing, I'll be good for many years to come.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Dexternk (Sep 30, 2013)

Well Having one and developing it up would be, awesome and definitely different but then you are trapped working with the adverse reactions of selecting a truck that is different and kind of orphaned in a way.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

http://www.hardlinecrawlers.com/forums/index.php?topic=28185.0

$90k and it's yours. That's all.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Atl-Atl said:


>


I can't stop looking at this one.


----------



## limapolo (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

TheMadChigga said:


> I just checked their website and there's a double cab brute
> 
> a diesel version of that and lots of rust proofing, I'll be good for many years to come.


here is a vid of that double cab brute. 



also price is $80k-$120k...


----------



## Teknoshaman (Jan 24, 2004)

I have a continuing love affair with Mogs...


----------



## 3Letter (Sep 16, 2002)

Hot Shizz??? Pretty much everything about the Vermont Overland Trophy!

I am going to try and enter it in 2 years in a TJ.


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

TheMadChigga said:


>


Yep, add a diesel and that's pretty much all I would need right there. :drool:


----------



## teenwolf (Mar 25, 2007)

3Letter said:


> Hot Shizz??? Pretty much everything about the Vermont Overland Trophy!
> 
> I am going to try and enter it in 2 years in a TJ.




Hmmm they said I couldn't come play with my syncro :sly: Figured they were a bunch of land rover snobs :laugh: Maybe now I can go in my new solid axle 'yota...


----------

